# SM64 Editor 2.0 Released



## Skelux (Jul 3, 2016)

I've just finished the next major update of the SM64 Editor, it includes many new additions such as transparent texture support. See the video description for download links.



Changes in 2.0:
[Model Conversion]
*Transparency is fully functional, use the sliders in Sketchup
*Refractive surfaces can be enabled by adding "_ref" to a material name
*Custom backgrounds are automatically resized and imported seamlessly
*Improved efficiency and speed of display list conversion
*Support for a large range of texture sizes (16x16, 8x32, 64x4, etc)
*Added automatic resizing of all incompatible texture dimensions
*Support for faces with no texture image, only a color
*Drawing layer in custom importer is chosen automatically
*Enabled death floors for custom importer
*Fixed importing of indexed textures
*Fixed some models not being centered correctly
*Fixed importing models which contain no opaque textures
[Music]
*Added ability to open Mario Kart 64 (U) ROM files and import music
*Added support for note velocity, MuseScore 2 recommended
*Added reverb setting for channels in XML converter
*Extracted sequences are also converted to a MIDI, incomplete
*Fixed low-pitch notes in XML converter
*Added option for sequences to play while the game is paused
*Fixed a bug with duplicate track names
[Interface]
*Imported level names are stored in the ROM
*Added Windows 10 support
*Various improvements to error-handling and interface
*Fixed reopening the same ROM/obj not re-reading the file
*Fixed mislabeled level/song names throughout the importer
*Fixed log files not displaying correctly in notepad
[Misc]
*Replaced M64 ROM Extender and rom_expand_64.exe with queueRAM's sm64extend.exe
*Enabled negatives for floats in the tweak editor
*Format of "Offset Polygon" property of scrolling textures starts at 0 instead of 1


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow! This looks incredible! I hope these can be used in real hardware via ED64?


----------



## Skelux (Jul 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Wow! This looks incredible! I hope these can be used in real hardware via ED64?


Unfortunately the SM64 Editor is still not compatible with real N64 hardware, though this topic has been explored a lot by the SM64 hacking community and seems as though it may be feasible in the future.


----------



## GamingAori (Jul 3, 2016)

Skelux said:


> Unfortunately the SM64 Editor is still not compatible with real N64 hardware, though this topic has been explored a lot by the SM64 hacking community and seems as though it may be feasible in the future.


what is the reason for not working on ED64?


----------



## Skelux (Jul 3, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> what is the reason for not working on ED64?


There was a thread discussing it somewhere, but there are a number of reasons it does not run. One of those problems is fixed in this version, which is misalignment of bank data.


----------



## GamingAori (Jul 3, 2016)

Skelux said:


> There was a thread discussing it somewhere, but there are a number of reasons it does not run. One of those problems is fixed in this version, which is misalignment of bank data.


Is the ram a problem too? I mean some hacks have a lot more run then the original.


----------



## Skelux (Jul 3, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Is the ram a problem too? I mean some hacks have a lot more run then the original.


With some fooling around and an expansion pack, that's not a problem. SM64 hacks use 8MB RAM.


----------

